# Lakeside Lounge in the East Village closes as gentrification marches on



## editor (Apr 23, 2012)

The East Village just got a little blander:



> For 16 years, the Lakeside Lounge employed a formula that never changed: a handpicked band every night, a jukebox loaded with classic songs, a cadre of quick-witted bartenders working under strings of colored lights, and an old-time photo booth that spat out strips of pictures shot using real film.
> 
> For 16 years, the Lakeside Lounge employed a formula that never changed, which included quality house gear.
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/23/n...-mainstay-will-close-in-the-east-village.html


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm amazed it lasted as long as it did.


----------

